# Looking to build a Pompano Jig Rod. Need advice.



## Dynamic

I'm looking to build two rods strictly for throwing pompano jigs from the beach and sometimes the boat. I was thinking something in the 8'-9' range. Light action to keep it sporting but able to throw the little jigs a country mile. What are some good blanks?....I'll probably use stainless guides for the classic look. I'm all ears. 
Thank You
Miles


----------



## Chris V

It really depends in how much you want to spend. The best pomp jig blanks are steelhead/salmon rods in the 8'6"-10'6" range. Look for one rated from 6-12lb or 8-12lb. You can go an action heavier if wanting to build a bait rod too, but the heavier actions won't throw a jig as well. 

St croix, lamiglas, G Loomis make the better ones IMO, but Batson and some others make great steelhead blanks as well and are much cheaper


----------



## wardicus79

I been wanting the same thing ! I was also thinking about a light action 8ft blank with classic guides .. But had never thought about a steelhead blank ... Sweet ...


----------



## Chris V

wardicus79 said:


> I been wanting the same thing ! I was also thinking about a light action 8ft blank with classic guides .. But had never thought about a steelhead blank ... Sweet ...


Yep, long and limber. Perfect for flinging lighter lures or even weightless live baits.


----------



## Dynamic

Thanks Chris!!!.....I did a little search last night and I've found alot of them are two piece rods. I want a one piece rod for sure. Does Sam's or the rod room carry good blanks for this build?
Thanks Again.
Miles


----------



## Chris V

You are going to have a hard time finding a one piece for that. All of mine are two piece and I don't feel I'm losing much power or efficiency in the cast.

I don't carry much rod building supplies, but The Rod Room will have everything you need to do it. She may not have many steelhead blanks in stock though so I would call her first. 

The Rod Room 251-981-6508


----------



## Bent Rod

Look for a Lamiglass XSH 983


----------



## rufus1138

Saint Croix for me


----------



## wardicus79

Next question not to change subject to much what reel to pair it with ? I'm not real familiar with these blanks but I figure a nice casting 4000/5000 shimano would be good .. Thoughts ?


----------



## Chris V

Don't exceed a 4000 in size in a Penn, Daiwa or Shimano. You want this thing to be light. I'd think more to the tune of a 3000


----------



## Dynamic

I'll keep my eyes peeled. 
Thanks


----------



## Austin

American Tackle and Rainshadow make some really awesome inshore blanks..


----------



## rufus1138

4000 or 3000 size u cant beat the bang for your buck value and quality of a shimano sienna fd, they're great reels and at 30 bucks retail i cant think of anything thats going to be that smooth that cheap and that light.


----------



## kanaka

I got a 2 piece flyrod blank for $20 that might work.


----------



## Chris V

kanaka said:


> I got a 2 piece flyrod blank for $20 that might work.


A customer of ours has two he build out if 12ft Spey fly rod blanks and he highly touts them. I haven't made such a build yet myself


----------



## kanaka

On paper :whistling: it should be able to cast light jigs a lonnng way because of the way the rod should load.


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Rod*



Chris V said:


> A customer of ours has two he build out if 12ft Spey fly rod blanks and he highly touts them. I haven't made such a build yet myself


I built a combo spinning/fly rod for surf fishing for Pompano from a 12 foot graphite B&M Crappie Pole blank. It will cast a long way in either configuration.

I have many different Pompano rods. I am presently evaluating a Torqued Solutions Black Mamba 11 footer with a Mitchell 406. It's a winner.

I do have other blanks. You're welcome to take a look. C2


----------

